# cottage cheese with salt?????



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought some cottage cheese today and was planning on giving some to Pearl tonight. I noticed the ingredients lists salt as one of the ingredients. Is salt normally in cottage cheese? I compared a couple different kinds at the store and both had salt, so I got the one with less sodium that says "sea salt". Seems a little strange to me. I didn't know there was salt in cottage cheese. When you give your hedgies cottage cheese, does it contain salt? Is this ok? Thanks.

Also, can hedgies eat fresh parsley?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The cottage cheese should be fine to feed. I usually only give about 2-4 small cubes of the cheese anyways, and it's a very rare treat.

As for the parsley, you should check out this thread:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7326


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help! We did give a little bit of cottage cheese and Pearl liked it.

I didn't give any parsley and am really glad we didn't after reading the thread on herbs. It was really helpful. Thank you for sharing. I had read somewhere before that cilantro was safe, but we will avoid it as well as the other herbs!! :x


----------

